
Singapore: Fines employers who don't let employees work from home where possible - zadkey
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/covid-19-work-from-home-singapore-jail-fines-coronavirus-12602224
======
zadkey
I wish we had something like this in the US.

I am in the house building industry which Texas has deemed essential/critical
and can continue to function as normal during shelter-in-place orders.

As a software engineer, my job can be done entirely from home. However, the
CEO has a deep distrust of employees and will not allow us to work remotely
during this time since he can get away with doing so.

Technically we have 10 work remote days per year, but to work remotely at this
time we must use those. It's not being given to us, and this situation will
last more than 10 business days.

